# Pet Rescue Nominations



## BigPawDesigns (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello
We did not see a place to post this, so we wanted to let anyone involved in rescue know we are taking nominations for our pet rescue giveaway. Basically, you nominate your favorite rescue and they get a chance to win some of our products.
http://www.bigpawdesigns.com/20rco.html
Thanks!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

_*4. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are not to engage in spamming or any advertising without permission. *– Spamming is Unsolicited advertising which will also include links to sales oriented websites._ This applies not only to the body of a posting but also to signatures, titles, PMs, emails through the website, etc. Announcements of new litters of puppies by forum members and accompanying pictures are considered the sharing of joyfulness… except when it’s taken to the point of becoming excessive and overwhelming with the obvious intention of ‘trolling’ for puppy buyers. The two points to be emphasized with this commandment are the unsolicited nature of the advertisements and that it is done without prior permission.


----------

